# Dzelži / Hardware >  RADIO 86RK un citi zvēri

## GuntisK

Esmu nesen dabūjis vienu RADIO 86RK analogu-saucas SPEKTR-001. Atšķiras viņi tikai ar bišķi savādāku plates konfigurāciju. Lieta tāda, ka man patīk visādas šitādas vecās datorlietas un gribētu to kompīti (ja to par tādu var saukt lūkojoties ar mūsdienu datorlietotāja acīm   ::  ) atjaunot. Spriegumi viņam ir ok (+5,-5,+12). Procesors (KP580BM80) šķiet ir dzīvs- spiežot "sbrosa" pogu nopīkst buzzers ZP-1.(skaņas ģenerēšana notiek programmiski) Bet nav attēla. Vai tā varētu būt EEPROM vaina? Nu tā, kas savienots ar BG75 mikru? Kurš no mums ir "datorveterāns"? Palīdziet saglabāt vēsturi-ļoti gribas viņu palaist! Ja kas, tad vakarā varu iedot shēmu, ja tas palīdzēs ātrāk atrast vainu. Kas tur var grēkot, ka nav video signāla?

----------


## GuntisK

Lūk viņa bilde:

----------


## GuntisK

Vai tiešām neviens nekā nezin par šiem datoriem?   ::

----------


## Delfins

Agrā bērnībā listojot Radio žurnālu pētīju šīs shēmas, sajēgas tolaik nebija nekādas (arī tagad nav).. bet nu ja nav video, tad vai nu nav kas padod signālu, vai nu ir video bloks izdedzis.

----------


## karloslv

vai tad šiem brīnumiem videosignālu neformē vesela virkne mikreņu? es gan vairāk zx-spectrum pārzinu.

----------


## Delfins

Veido gan.

http://retro.bip.ru/RK86/CPU/CPU.html

----------


## GuntisK

Tad jau jāņem talkā oscilogrāfs vai loģiskā zonde un jābauda signāli uz videosignālu veidojošo mikreņu kājām? Varbūt vienkārši kāda loģikas mikrene izgājusi no ierindas?   ::  Žēl man viņu mest ārā-vēsture kā nekā.

----------


## Delfins

Izlasi sadaļu "Методика отладки".

----------


## karloslv

nu nu, un ko tad nozīmē rindiņa "Для достижения этих целей было решено строить контроллер дисплея на БИС КР580ВГ75."? tā taču ir specializēta mikrene. spektrumā, piemēram, tādas vispār nebija, visu signālu formēja loģika. 

gunti, sāc vien ar šo mikreni. ja tai pienāk CCLK signāls, bet nenāk HRTC/VRTC strobi, tad meklē vien jaunu videokontrolieri.

----------


## GuntisK

Tas tiesa-SPECTRUMā tāds nebij. Nu pieņemsim ka tā VG75 nestrādā-kur lai tādu rauj?

----------


## karloslv

no cita 86RK  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Paldies par padomiem. Vajadzēs pamēģināt.  ::

----------


## Delfins

es vēl saprastu BK0010 restaurēt,... a šito kalkulatoru nav jēgas. Ja nu tiešām `pastaipīt krānus` gribās, tad kāpēc ne.

----------


## GuntisK

Interesants arī tāds kalkulators.  ::   Savulaik dabūju gan "ZUMRAD", gan EC-1840, tagad meklēju tos pat BK-0010, BK-0011 un ZX-Spectrum.  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Esmu nesen dabūjis vienu RADIO 86RK analogu-saucas SPEKTR-001. Atšķiras viņi tikai ar bišķi savādāku plates konfigurāciju. Lieta tāda, ka man patīk visādas šitādas vecās datorlietas un gribētu to kompīti (ja to par tādu var saukt lūkojoties ar mūsdienu datorlietotāja acīm   ) atjaunot. Spriegumi viņam ir ok (+5,-5,+12). Procesors (KP580BM80) šķiet ir dzīvs- spiežot "sbrosa" pogu nopīkst buzzers ZP-1.(skaņas ģenerēšana notiek programmiski) Bet nav attēla. Vai tā varētu būt EEPROM vaina? Nu tā, kas savienots ar BG75 mikru? Kurš no mums ir "datorveterāns"? Palīdziet saglabāt vēsturi-ļoti gribas viņu palaist! Ja kas, tad vakarā varu iedot shēmu, ja tas palīdzēs ātrāk atrast vainu. Kas tur var grēkot, ka nav video signāla?


 pedaavaaju tam verkjim iekshas nomainiit, ja neizdosies restaureet - iebaast kaada modernaa portatiivaa datora maates plati at visiem lorinjiem.... ies kaa moderns datoors

----------


## Hwnvz

Radio 86 rk bija dipleja kontroliera mikrosheema un visi characteri bija cieti iekodeeti tajaa.

Video signaalu manupraat padeva uz televizora video ieeju.
Veel bija arii antennas modulators.

Kaadreiz taadu biju darbinaajis un lodeejis.


Paspaidi datoram CTRL + G.
Ja dzirdi beep - tad var pienjemt ka atsaucas uz klaviatuuru.

Izejai uz magnetafonu piesleedz kaadu pastiprionaataaju vai magi , pieraksti 
01000,100

un paklausies vai tas kaut ko meegina ierakstiit.

ja izraada dziiviibas paziimes - var skatiities video.

----------

